# Snipersling Black Rioter 0.7"



## Sporek (Mar 22, 2021)

Hello guys!
I have recently received that band. I chose 0.7" cause it's the most universal for different kinds of ammo. I know black version it's all about power but man, I can't get any accuracy with that band! I've decided to test my new frame from Ali and different bands with the same thickness: leftovers of my 0.7" Precise, natural amber latex, Black Rioter and some weird yellow bandset which came with that frame from AliExpress, but I cut it to my draw length resulting in 18-13 taper and 1:5 elongation. I used 4 different configurations for each band. 18-12 and 15-10, both with 1:4,5 and 1:5:5 stretch ratio. I was using 8mm ammo. Snipersling gave me the worst precision of them all. Even more surprising: the winner was that noname trash band from Ali XD!

To the point: anyone of you guys have any experience with 0.7" Snipersling Black, especially with 8mm steel?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's a lot of elastic for 8mm steel. Thinner rubber should improve your accuracy with the smaller ammo.
Thick stuff has trouble getting out of the way upon release causing the light ball to be thrown off. Kind of like heavy tubes do. 
I don't shoot little ammunition so this is only my opinion


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

With 0,7 thick bands and 8mm steel 25-10 taper is what I like the most.

Light draw and fast.


----------



## Sporek (Mar 22, 2021)

I don't what to say. 18-12 450% seems to be already to strong for that ammo (being the reason for terrible accuracy I guess...) and I wouldn't say it has light draw as well, lol. But what the heck, I guess I'm gonna try two extremes: 25-10 as you're saying with ~ 477% elongation and 12-10. If that doesn't work I'm gonna save that band for 0,5" steel balls...


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Sporek said:


> I don't what to say. 18-12 450% seems to be already to strong for that ammo (being the reason for terrible accuracy I guess...) and I wouldn't say it has light draw as well, lol. But what the heck, I guess I'm gonna try two extremes: 25-10 as you're saying with ~ 477% elongation and 12-10. If that doesn't work I'm gonna save that band for 0,5" steel balls...


Trying what feels best to Your shooting style is the easiest way to find the best one to Your use :thumbsup:

Perhaps 15-10 is worth of trying too...


----------



## Sporek (Mar 22, 2021)

I've done some testing with your taper and results are surprising: with 25-10 I've got much better grouping than with 18-12 and slightly better than with 15-10 (same elongation ~1:4,75). But with that kind of agressive taper, longevity is very poor - not even 100 shots. I've tried also 25-15 taper and 1:5,5 elongation with 12,7mm ammo and grouping with that setup is very good but I feel 12,7 ammo needs wider cut. I'll stick to other and lighter bands for target shooting but Black Rioter 0.7 is a good band, but have to be really good calibrated for the ammo to be fast and quite precise at the same time. Peace !


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Sporek said:


> I've done some testing with your taper and results are surprising: with 25-10 I've got much better grouping than with 18-12 and slightly better than with 15-10 (same elongation ~1:4,75). But with that kind of agressive taper, longevity is very poor - not even 100 shots. I've tried also 25-15 taper and 1:5,5 elongation with 12,7mm ammo and grouping with that setup is very good but I feel 12,7 ammo needs wider cut. I'll stick to other and lighter bands for target shooting but Black Rioter 0.7 is a good band, but have to be really good calibrated for the ammo to be fast and quite precise at the same time. Peace !


100 shots doesn't much. I have had no longevity problems. I usually shoot 100-300 shots when I have time to shoot and my bands last three-four sessions before breaking.
25-15 works great with 10mm steel, but 12,7 is heavier, so You have to change something.
Have You tried 25-17 ?


----------



## Sporek (Mar 22, 2021)

Kalevala said:


> 100 shots doesn't much. I have had no longevity problems. I usually shoot 100-300 shots when I have time to shoot and my bands last three-four sessions before breaking.
> 25-15 works great with 10mm steel, but 12,7 is heavier, so You have to change something.
> Have You tried 25-17 ?


I tried 30-20 last day. Speed is better but now it's more difficult (obviously) to aim without shaking even with arm brace slingshot. But this setup is not about precision but destruction so I think I'll stick to it for now. Better calibration requires chronograph which I unfortunately doesn't have.


----------



## Jorypotts (Aug 20, 2021)

Kalevala said:


> With 0,7 thick bands and 8mm steel 25-10 taper is what I like the most.
> 
> Light draw and fast.


Kalevala is a bad mother fucker. Just look at the dudes face and tell me ot doesn't scream ill shoot your dick off with this sling!


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Sporek said:


> Hello guys!
> I have recently received that band. I chose 0.7" cause it's the most universal for different kinds of ammo. I know black version it's all about power but man, I can't get any accuracy with that band! I've decided to test my new frame from Ali and different bands with the same thickness: leftovers of my 0.7" Precise, natural amber latex, Black Rioter and some weird yellow bandset which came with that frame from AliExpress, but I cut it to my draw length resulting in 18-13 taper and 1:5 elongation. I used 4 different configurations for each band. 18-12 and 15-10, both with 1:4,5 and 1:5:5 stretch ratio. I was using 8mm ammo. Snipersling gave me the worst precision of them all. Even more surprising: the winner was that noname trash band from Ali XD!
> 
> To the point: anyone of you guys have any experience with 0.7" Snipersling Black, especially with 8mm steel?



I have compared a lot of elastics. A lot of them. And I have tried the sniper black 0.7. In my opinion it is way too much band for 8mm. The sniper black stores a ton of energy but it also has a very high draw weight- true for all thicknesses compared to other latex of the same thickness. I like the 0.7 black for 7/16" steel, it is right up there with Simpleshot 0.8 and cattyshack 0.82 for slinging the bigger balls.

I would guess that the precision issue is due to difficulty in aiming with the higher draw weight. My accuracy drops off quickly when draw weight gets too high. I like to shoot some 7/16" often, but am not as accurate with setups that move it well. 

For 8mm ammo, I predict you would get the same (or maybe even slightly better) velocity by using sniper black 0.5 for 8mm steel. And your accuracy / precision should be better with the lighter draw weight. The sniper yellow 0.5, and Precise 3rd gen 0.5 also rock with 8mm steel, spitting the small balls out lightning quick with lower draw weights yet.

My two cents. After a lot of testing and comparing.


----------

